# New hire - Bonus?



## KristineD (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi! I just started a week ago and today while clocking in I saw a notice about a $200 bonus being paid on 11/6, including to seasonal employees who were “hired and active” by 10/19 (I think). I was officially offered the position on the 16th, and cleared background on the 18th. They didn’t conduct orientation until 10/25. So despite being hired several days before, my hire date in the system says 10/25, which was my first day. I’m thinking this means I missed out on the bonus by a few days. Just wanted to see if anyone knew for sure.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 1, 2020)

That is correct.  You were not a team member until your orientation.


----------



## KristineD (Nov 1, 2020)

I figured so! Which is fine because I didn’t know about it. But I work in such a busy store in a major city. And we are in such close contact in the back room. I’m enjoying it, but it definitely has me worrying more about Covid than I was before. 😬


----------

